# FS/FT: Going into storage Prices will go up in the spring 1/4HP Chiller & 300w Heater



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

*FS/FT: Going into storage Prices will go up in the spring 1/4HP Chiller & 300w Heater*

Looking to make a trade or a sale

Eco-plus 1/4HP Chiller $330.00 Chiller only used 2 summers with Freshwater. Cleaned and stored for winter

Rena 300W Smart Heater (bought Oct/10). These black heaters replace the blue inlet tubes and when unplugged the canisters can be left running during water changes
Sold for over $70 ea @ King Ed, if I remember correctly
$40

Looking for;

MP10wES, Iwaki MD 30 rxt


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

PM sent thanks.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Dosan said:


> PM sent thanks.


No PM received
And your PM folder will not receive anymore
It says you need to clear out your folder


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Individual prices added


----------



## Fabian Aedo (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello there.
would you sell the : Lifetime Aqueon 72”L x 18”W x 23”T with 3 Versa-top hinged glass lids. Velcro black cloth backdrop, by itslef?

thanks


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Fabian Aedo said:


> Hello there.
> would you sell the : Lifetime Aqueon 72"L x 18"W x 23"T with 3 Versa-top hinged glass lids. Velcro black cloth backdrop, by itslef?
> 
> thanks


Not at this point as it's pretty hard to sell the stand by itself. But stay tuned as maybe someone else will want just the stand.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

For those of you interested in individual parts;

Chiller is for sale by itself

As for the rest of the equipment, I'd like to give someone the opportunity to buy a virtually brand new system complete and cheap.

I'm selling everything for almost half. This is a great deal.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Only a few fish left
Come look @ the tank now if you want to see it running


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump for a tank in awesome condition.


----------



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

how much are you selling the stand for?


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

sakai said:


> how much are you selling the stand for?


I paid $700.00 for the Stand, Tank and Tops
Fabian Aedo wants the Tank and Tops
If the 2 of you come over together and give me $450.00 we have a deal
Maybe you could contact him and work something out

I'm also throwing in a $47 4 foot/12 outlet power bar. That's $800 of virtually new stuff for $450


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Just to clarify for everyone I have no firm offers yet but...
If the Tank and Stand sell, I will part everything else out


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gregzz4 said:


> Lifetime Aqueon 72"L x 18"W x 23"T with 3 Versa-top hinged glass lids. Velcro black cloth backdrop made from Awning material. Cost $40


Either that was one helluva deal or you forgot a 0 lol might want to edit that. 
Otherwise great deal ! Good luck with the sale


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll fix it
The material was $40


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ahhh...that makes more sense lol. This a a pretty good deal overall. I'm sure you will have no problems selling it.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Tank, Versa-tops and Stand sold
Thanks very much chizzow

Everything up for grabs now


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

1 XP3 sold
Thanks hotspike


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Bump for package deals

Sterilizer is still plumbed with XP3 if someone wants to save the time


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

To the top


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Last XP3 and Sterilizer sold
Thanks Sophie and Bryce


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Looking for trade offers


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Looking for trades
Gear is for sale and viewable


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sold 1 Smart Heater
1 left


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Started a list of items I'm looking for in a trade


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

To the top


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Fixture sold


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Still have the Chiller and a Heater for sale

List is up to date of things I need


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Last chance for a good deal before they go into storage
The price on the chiller will go up in the spring to $450.00


----------

